# Tarpon 120 rigging



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok now for the questions, im hoping uncub, ruthless, and others will chime in
ok im looking at rigging a scotty where it is in a picture but i dont no if i want a scotty there, or a ram ball mount, what do u guys reccomend
also i was thinking about velcro mounting my gps where it is in the pic do u guys think this will work, and how and where should i rig other rod holders if any
any things i should add that i havent thought about
thanks in advanceopcorn:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I'd go ahead and stick the scotty on there where you have it...pretty much the standard place. The only time it really gets in the way for me sometimes is fishin docks, mangroves, etc when you need to make a skip cast low across the bow. The good part is that it comes right out.

I attached the rest of my rod holders to my milk crate. You can do it with either pvc or mount scotty's on there. I did both.

Another thing i added to my crate was one of these..










They sell em at BPS, boaters world, west marine, walmart, etc. I ripped out the suction cups and mounted it to the front of the crate with nylon nuts and bolts. Spray painted it all flat black to match. Works nice for holding leader spools, pliers, lures, and other stuff that you frequently use instead of having to keep reaching all the way back into the crate.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

does anybody no where i can find a milkcrate 
i cant wait to get out and fish


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*scupper plugs*

did u do anything about the scuppers for winter time fishing
the shop wanted 8bucks per for the scupper plugs and i figured i could find them cheaper somewhere or make some somehow
any suggestions


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*scupper blocking*

Hey there guys!! I just purchased myself a Tarpon 120 Angler in the sand-camo color and have been thinking over some of the FF mountings, maybe an additional Scotty and such... What we did for the scuppers was buy a pool noodle or some Nerf balls to block the water from entering... The pool noodles are cheap, and you can use the left over, cut into sections, for storing some rigs and leaders... Just a thought... Gonna splash her for the 1st time today... Need to go buy a paddle... This AWESOME wx has me motivated.....:fishing: 
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*pulleys*

Any tips or suggestions on the anchor rigging??


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bmcox86 said:


> did u do anything about the scuppers for winter time fishing
> the shop wanted 8bucks per for the scupper plugs and i figured i could find them cheaper somewhere or make some somehow
> any suggestions


Go to walmart, dicks, or any of those places and get a 4-pack of the yellow foam practice golf balls. Cut them in half to form 8 hemispheres. Drill small holes and run a loop of cord through the center of each one and then tie an overhand knot so it doesnt pull though. You now have a plug for all 8 holes. I leave the front two open for drainage though.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

heres a good link for an anchor system, it was written by ruthless from this board
http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyapr06-anchorsystems.htm
try true value for the pulleys there about 3 bucks a piece

ryan thanks for the tip on scuppers, im going to try them out 2morrow
thats alot better then paying 8 bucks a piece


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

one more question(at least for now )
what about cleats
i was thinking 1 in front 1 in back
or mayb 2 each place


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

just finished my scuppers they look great thanks for the suggestions ryan


----------

